
Russian anti-piracy law targets social media - MaurizioP
https://thestack.com/world/2016/08/09/russian-anti-piracy-law-targets-social-media/
======
ucaetano
"A coalition that includes members of the Russian media groups National
Federation of Music Industry (NFMI) and the Association of Film and Television
Producers (APKIT)"

Well, good to see some values are universal, no matter the country!

